
Ask HN: Rebranding my application, my plan and a few questions - pupeno
	I&#x27;m trying to figure out market fit for my app and I&#x27;m starting to feel my message is not clear and that I may need a re-brand. I want to be meticulous about it coming up with a new name and a new tagline.
My plan to test them is to set Google Ads with that name and tagline and measure their catchiness by the click through rate and the accuracy of the message by how many people show interest in one way or another after clicking on the ad.<p>What do you think? Is this a good plan? Any improvements?<p>Alse, since I don&#x27;t want to set up a new domain name for each new name I try, and I&#x27;d also would like to, if possible, convert some of these click throughs into sales (to not waste the ad expenses but also as a signal of the message working), my plan is to set a landing page per re-branding attempt at my current web site, but what do I do there? Should I just be honest and say something like &quot;Thank you for your interest in X, it&#x27;s actually named Y.&quot; Should I even go as to say that we are searching for a new brand?<p>My product allows to automatically repurpose idle computers at the office (while people are not actively using it) and turning them into dashboards showing information that can be useful for people at the office. Things like Google Analytics, Twitter activity, KISSmetrics, etc. It can also be used to set up permanent screens with the same web pages as it ensures they are up to date, fresh and rotates through them. We also allow custom CSS and JavaScript to run on each page so you can remove stuff you don&#x27;t care about (like menus) or that you don&#x27;t want to show in public displays (like account numbers).<p>What would you name such a product?
======
saluki
I would focus on the term Dashboard . . . having custom dashboards has always
been interesting and I think would be valuable for businesses.

I'm not sure I would focus on idle computers as I would probably rather setup
dedicated TVs or monitors around the office to show specific metrics that are
important to the people around that display not just random idle machines.

So I would focus on providing 1080p versions of Dashboards with custom metrics
. . . It would also be cool to setup a way to play a sound or turn on a light
through an API when a sale comes in or big deals close. So maybe offer a
tutorial to set this up . . . with simple off the shelf home automation
hardware/hubs and with a raspberry pi/arduino for makers.

Making it easy to customize the metrics displayed would be a big plus . . .
maybe automate your custom css/javascript you're using right now so it's
cleaner for the end user.

Set it up so sensitive information can not be displayed by mistake. (isn't
rendered and then hidden with CSS).

Good luck in 2016.

